# Sticky  Model Trains in the News



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I made this forum because I think there is some attention devoted to model trains in general in the media, and this is a good place to consolidate those stories for every one to view.

Please feel free to create a post if you see something that you would like to share with the other members.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks like a nice addition to the forum TwoRail... I do not have any articles to share here though... You always seem to find the goods ones; I guess that I just do not read enough, LOL...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

*cough* Google *cough*  

I also set up a news alert for 'model train, model railroad' so it will send me the headlines each day.


----------



## Newguy95 (Dec 17, 2009)

i found a little video from the news.
http://www.newson6.com/Global/category.asp?C=121535&clipId=4350947&autostart=true


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newguy95 said:


> i found a little video from the news.
> http://www.newson6.com/Global/category.asp?C=121535&clipId=4350947&autostart=true



Thats a nice layout.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## prorail (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Guys, Think this is worth looking at and who knows you might have this Coach in your backyard soon!? 










http://www.saffronwaldenreporter.co..._new_home_for_first_time_in_43_years_1_811126


----------



## prorail (Feb 14, 2011)

Seaford man's model train obsession raises funds for charity

see the following link.Nice to read: 

http://goo.gl/faniv


----------



## mailamaynard (Sep 26, 2011)

i hope Guinness can find good stuf here.


----------



## Wagons Lits fan (Feb 8, 2013)

*Rod Stewart in GQ*

"I've been working my butt off today just so I can get two and a half hours upstairs with my trains. Silly as it may be to other people, that's what's important to me. Have you got a hobby? It clears my mind. It's three dimensional because the trains work, so there's the electrical, there's painting, and there's carpentry involved. I can go upstairs and work on my layout and the whole world can get lost, you know? Every man needs that.

Mod Edit: Remove profanity


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

I love how this forum is titled "Model Trains in the News" but the top articles are stories about real trains and people doing stupid stuff....ie stealing trains, stealing train horns.....title doesnt fit the stories or visa versa......reading comprehension........


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Well, those Lionel Trains that were stolen were in the news, so......


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

*Thanks New Guy 95*

Totally loved the video you linked to us. I'm a Wabash O gauge fanatic, too, without the bucks that this guy obviously has to play with, but enough to make me very happy. I'm also a songwriter of some note, at least on the Canadian west coast, so stay tuned for my classic song and story, called "Bluebird of the Wabash". I will be posting a link very soon...


----------



## pillsfury (10 mo ago)

I made this discussion since I think there is some consideration dedicated to display trains overall in the media, and this is a decent spot to merge those accounts for each one to see.


----------

